# Calling NJ Pro marriage equality people NEw UPDATE for Jan 7th VOTE



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

Head to reply 7 for the newest update


----------



## KnittingTigers (Mar 16, 2007)

Not in NJ, but sending you lots of support. We in Rhode Island are hopefully just a new governor away from a marriage equality bill.

You might want to post this in your geographic area under "Finding your Tribe." I always post stuff in my area about marriage equality stuff, and lots of MDC moms show up at our rallies.

Thinking good thoughts for New Jersey. We need some wins after the past couple losses!


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

Call these state senators today And tell them you support marriage equality. Then forward this message to your friends who support marriage equality. Right now, the National Organization for (Restricting) Marriage is robocalling the state of New Jersey, trying to stir up opposition. We still don't have enough votes in the state Senate. Call them now, even if you aren't in their district, then forward this. We've got until Thursday to keep hope alive.

* Sen. Diane B. Allen, Republican
11 West Broad St., Burlington, NJ 08016 (609) 239-2800

* Sen. Christopher Bateman, Republican
36 East Main St., Somerville, NJ 08876 (908) 526-3600

* Sen. Jennifer Beck, Republican
32 Monmouth St., 3rd Floor, Red Bank, NJ 07701 (732) 933-1591

* Sen. John A. Girgenti, Democrat
507 Lafayette Avenue, Hawthorne, NJ 07506 (973) 427-1229

* Sen. Paul A. Sarlo, Democrat
207 Hackensack St., 2nd Floor, Wood-Ridge, NJ 07075 (201) 804-8118

* Sen. Jeff Van Drew, Democrat
21 North Main St., Cape May Court House, NJ 08210 (609) 465-0700
1124 North High St., Millville, NJ 08332 (856) 765-0891
1028 East Landis Ave., Vineland, NJ 08360 (856) 696-7109
Additional Phone, Somers Point, NJ (609) 926-3779

* Sen. Jim Whelan, Democrat
511 Tilton Rd., Northfield, NJ 08225 (609) 383-1388

* Sen. Shirley Turner, Democrat
1440 Pennington Rd. Trenton, NJ 08618 (609) 530-3277

Where we stand is, if these vote no it's over.


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

FOR THURSDAY'S BIG SENATE VOTE ON MARRIAGE EQUALITY: MEET THURSDAY AT 9:30 am AT GARDEN STATE EQUALITY'S TRENTON OFFICE, 110 WEST STATE STREET ACROSS FROM THE STATE HOUSE. WEAR YOUR "EQUALITY: THE AMERICAN DREAM" T-SHIRTS. PARK AT THE TRENTON MARRIOTT GARAGE AT 1 WEST LAFAYETTE STREET OR THE LIBERTY COMMONS GARAGE AT 1...6 EAST FRONT STREET. SPREAD THE WORD AS FAST AS YOU CAN.


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

Vote has been postponed. GSE still wants people at the statehouse @ 8 am if you can make it.


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

URGENT NEWS: The Senate is deferring tomorrow (Thursday's) vote on the marriage equality bill at the request of bill sponsors Senators Loretta Weinberg and Raymond Lesniak. Garden State Equality SUPPORTS this. Senators Weinberg and Lesniak want to give the Assembly a chance to weigh in. As planned, we are all meeting in Trenton tomorrow for a lobby day at 9:30 am, at our Trenton office, 110 West State Street.about an hour ago


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

http://www.facebook.com//profile.php?v=feed&story_fbid=398200555083&id=5386 20057#/event.php?eid=238497648986&ref=mffacebook invite

Tomorrow, the New Jersey State Senate will hold an historic vote on marriage equality. Now is the time for lawmakers to know that people want discrimination out of our laws.

RALLY IN TRENTON: THURSDAY, JANUARY 7, 10:30 A.M.
Garden State Equality has asked everyone to meet at 10:30 a.m. in front of the State House in Trenton, 125 West State Street. Come earlier if you can help organize. The vote is scheduled for 2 p.m. Immediately after the vote, there will be a news conference and reception at the Trenton Marriott.

Parking is available at the Marriott, 1 West Street. If you have a blue equality t-shirt, please wear it. Otherwise, you can get one tomorrow.

What you can do before the vote: Call and email your State Senator. Ask him or her to vote 'yes' on equality. For more information on the rally, and for calling and emailing information, go to www.gardenstateequality.org.


----------



## TortelliniMama (Mar 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hipumpkins* 
Parking is available at the Marriott, 1 West Street.

The Garden State Equality page says 1 West *Lafayette* Street, which looks much closer to the rally than West Street (which is what Facebook says). Oh, wait...I just realized I could look on the Marriott website. It is West Lafayette, not just West.


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

It did not pass today


----------



## MrsMike (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hipumpkins* 














It did not pass today

uke And that's what I think of it.

Fear not. This is only the beginning. It WILL happen someday.


----------

